# Save Gibraltar Street Cats.



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Today I got go ahead from our charity Save Gibraltar Street Cats for foreign adoptions.
Unfortunately the situation of Gibraltar is very uncertain and it makes finding new homes for our cats all the more difficult. More and more we find abandoned.
Like this gentle Siamese cross.
Appeared two weeks ago. Today trapped and taken to vets. If no one claims him in five days he will be back on the streets. 
Our fosterers have full houses at the moment.















Sweet and friendly. Gorgeous. But no home.

If you do not mind I will be posting about our cats.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

I'm assuming they are all neutered before being released?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Very sad
> 
> I'm assuming they are all neutered before being released?


Obviously. We run TNR programme.
We still hope to find him a home. He looks very much like the kittens they had in pet shop about a year ago.
He is not street smart...and comes to people ..poor baby.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Our lovely sweet boy Oliver. His family adopted him, tired of him and left him on the street. Now recovered his confidence with foster carer. Gato andaluz. About 1 year old.


----------

